# Need a new table saw.



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

My Craftsman table saw of 10 years threw a bearing, so I get to replace it.
I'm looking at the 10" Bosch and the 10" Porter Cable at Lowe's. My back is not the best, so I need to keep the weight down since I have to move it to use it.
Any recommendations?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

If your absolutely set on a portable saw.....

Here would be my choices. 

1. http://www.sears.com/craftsman-prof...p-00921829000P?prdNo=5&blockNo=5&blockType=G5

2. DEWALT DW744XRS 10-inch Job Site Table Saw with Rolling Stand - Amazon.com

3. Bosch 4100-09 10-Inch Worksite Table Saw with Gravity-Rise Stand - Amazon.com

4. http://www.homedepot.com/p/RIDGID-1...e-Saw-with-Stand-R4510/100090444?N=5yc1vZc29i


----------



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks. The Bosch you recommended is the same that I was considering. My preference is a stationary table saw, I just don't have a place to put it yet. (But I'm working on that)
Thanks again and God bless!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have a "stationary" saw, but it is on wheels. I keep it stored against a wall. When I need to use it I remove one automobile from the garage and push the saw into place. I also have back problems and it is easy to move on its wheels.

George


----------



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

Right now all I have is an open carport that I plan to close in and pour a floor in. My current shed is a 10' x 12' (and it is full) that sets about a foot off the ground.
What kind of saw do you have? When I have a place for one, I want to get a nice one that will last a long time.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Have you seen the new Delta at Lowes? Not all Lowes have them in store yet. I saw one and they looked pretty nice.


----------



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

Yes I did. I liked the fact that it is belt drive and has a cast iron table.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The Ridgid R4510 is a worth a look too.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

This Craftsman saw is also good choice and they have it on sale regularly. http://www.craftsman.com/craftsman-...p-00921833000P?prdNo=3&blockNo=3&blockType=G3


----------



## RCA (Mar 8, 2014)

I ended up buying three Bosch at Lowe's on Thursday. But since I work shifter, I've not had a chance to even put it together. But Wednesday I will! Thanks for the input. 
I think this forum will be real helpful, I like woodworking a lot but I've a lot to learn.


----------

